# engine wont start



## racing240sx (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys i just bought a 1995 240sx and the car wont start. the engine check like is giving me 2 codes 21 Ignition Signal Circuit and 41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor. the engine have fuel and compression just no spark, theres also a plug next to the distrubtor that is unplug its a 2 pin plug and the wire color is black/red and lightgreen/black any help would do thank u


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That connector is most likely the ignition coil power feed. Find the other end.


----------



## racing240sx (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys anyone know what this connector is for


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's for the resistor that's part of the ignition system. The resistor is needed for proper ignition operation.


----------

